# compatible with nano chromatic?



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)

Will this charge/work with a ipod nano chromatic?
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_5...p=120 
Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

